# Jobs in academia (legal). Rate my plan and odds of success.



## MANic (Jan 1, 2017)

I am a Phd candidate in an international commercial law area at a well recognised university.
My fiance is an Aussie national and we've been debating the pros and cons of relocation. It's recently progressed to the point of agreement, where we both agree Aus would be the ideal choice for a prospective family, however my employment potential in Australia is a point of concern personally - and my ultimate decision hinges on this.
A prospective immigration will likely only occur in 4 years time and I hope to enhance my employment potential in Australia by:

a) Aiming to get published in some Australia Legal journals.

b) Including more Aus jurisdictional discussion in my thesis - which could be fairly easy and natural.

c) Attempting to network with Australia academics and aim for funding to spend a semester in Australia.

How can I further enhance my chances of employment (I would even be satisfied initially with a postdoctoral research position)?
How good are the chances of published legal academics to secure a job in academia (particularly in Sydney)?

Thanks


----------

